# Rubik's cube costume? ;)



## CAT13 (Oct 10, 2008)

Halloween is coming up in a few weeks and I was wondering if anyone has ever made one before. Just curious.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 10, 2008)

yep. i've made two. boxes, black tape, coloured paper. sorted!


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Oct 10, 2008)

I was just about to say - CharlieCooper has done it.

Hmmm... I seriously have no idea how i know that. CC did i see it on facebook? Where did i see it :/


----------



## Garmon (Oct 11, 2008)

No, I want to go as Buckethead, or The Joker!


----------



## Unknown.soul (Oct 11, 2008)

Someone should make a pyraminx or megaminx costume.


----------



## Boopyman (Oct 11, 2008)

My mom and I were thinking of doing this exactly!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 11, 2008)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> I was just about to say - CharlieCooper has done it.
> 
> Hmmm... I seriously have no idea how i know that. CC did i see it on facebook? Where did i see it :/



yeah either facebook or we have just been to the same parties... :\

i'm waiting for a chance to be a pyraminx (like hell am i going to craft a megaminx costume. or a 7x7.) i'm just worried nobody will get it. maybe i should wait until my next comp...


----------



## edd5190 (Oct 11, 2008)

I did it last year, lol. Good times.


----------



## shelley (Oct 11, 2008)

István Kocza ran a marathon in one:
http://www.futanet.hu/fotoalbum/?album=2008/plus/b/450/2&kep=19


----------



## Brett (Oct 11, 2008)

shelley said:


> István Kocza ran a marathon in one:
> http://www.futanet.hu/fotoalbum/?album=2008/plus/b/450/2&kep=19



That picture made my day.


I don't think I'd like not having arms, or very very short arms. :/


----------



## CAT13 (Oct 11, 2008)

lol, that would be embarrassing to lose a marathon against a guy in a cube costume


----------



## Odin (Oct 11, 2008)

i just made one its a rubiks cube head


----------



## choipster (Oct 12, 2008)

shelley said:


> István Kocza ran a marathon in one:
> http://www.futanet.hu/fotoalbum/?album=2008/plus/b/450/2&kep=19



ouch, must have caused some significant wind resistance


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 12, 2008)

choipster said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > István Kocza ran a marathon in one:
> ...



This year he finished (WOW), but last year he had to stop after about 30 km because the costume was causing to much pain. I don't think wind resistance was an issue.

Making a pyraminx costume would be great, but I guess you will have to prepare for remarks like:
"Wow, you are a colorfull/cheery pyramid" (kids)
"I thought Cleopatra was taller" (disappointed father)
"Don't you know that pyramds are supposed to have 5 sides?" (smart ass)
"Do you have any tips for me?" (me)

If I were to make such a costume, it would probably be a 5x5x5 which is a U move from being solved (to combine my love for 5x5x5 and FMC)


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 13, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> If I were to make such a costume, it would probably be a 5x5x5 which is a U move from being solved (to combine my love for 5x5x5 and FMC)



and you could use the line: "I may seem complicated at first, but I'm actually very easy to figure out." or something along those lines.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 15, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > If I were to make such a costume, it would probably be a 5x5x5 which is a U move from being solved (to combine my love for 5x5x5 and FMC)
> ...




What I would really enjoy would be if the U-layer would be turnable by moving my head. That way I could just keep eye-contact with a woman walking by, she solves the cube and I could say something like "wow, you are good at this", "you are a real head-turner", "I am in need of a drink, could you solve that problem as well", etc etc


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 15, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Vault312 said:
> 
> 
> > AvGalen said:
> ...



i like "you are a real head-turner". you should write a joke book arnaud.


----------



## Boopyman (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm actually making one right now. It looks really cool. I'll post picks today or tomorrow.


----------



## Boopyman (Oct 24, 2008)

Sorry to double post.
Here they are: only problem is the blue looks kinda purplish...


----------



## Odin (Oct 24, 2008)

thats amazing.... nice pjs too


----------



## Athefre (Oct 24, 2008)

Boopyman said:


> Sorry to double post.
> Here they are: only problem is the blue looks kinda purplish...



Now make a cube-box to hold your candy.


----------



## Boopyman (Oct 24, 2008)

Night time... Can you see the dog to the right on my bed?


----------



## Boopyman (Oct 24, 2008)

Athefre said:


> Boopyman said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to double post.
> ...



I'll look into that...


----------



## Odin (Oct 24, 2008)

how do you post pictures i want to show my cube head 
i was going to make a body cube but im to lazy so i went with just the head and im going to wear my cloths on backwards to trip people out


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 24, 2008)

i love your rug. nice costume


----------



## toast (Oct 24, 2008)

what was your cube and "stickers" made of?
I want to make one,


----------



## Boopyman (Oct 24, 2008)

The cube was cardboard covered with black paper. The stickers were construction paper.
@Odin: to post picture click on the little moutain photo by the message textbox.


----------



## shelley (Oct 24, 2008)

You should solve a cube OH while collecting candy in a box decorated like a cube in the other hand.


----------



## Boopyman (Oct 24, 2008)

I was going to solve a cube OH, but I had not thought of collecting candy in the other.


----------



## bearit (Oct 26, 2008)

Several years ago when I was 5 my family was an M+M set. My sister and me were small M+M's and my mother was a big M+M and my father was the bag. It's been over 10 years but I'm sure there still somewhere in the basement
anyway I could see a whole family rubik's cube sets 2x2, 3x3,4x4, and 5x5.
The 4x4 person could even say Trick or Parity!

Either way the costume Boopyman has looks pretty cool, probably get some interesting looks.


----------



## Callum (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah I made one out of a box, glue, and some construction paper. I'm going to wear it this year.


----------



## CAT13 (Oct 31, 2008)

I just finished making mine


----------



## Boopyman (Oct 31, 2008)

Perfect timing!


----------



## CAT13 (Oct 31, 2008)

Boopyman said:


> Perfect timing!



yep  I was a bit lazy, though so it is a bit trashy


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 31, 2008)

My company website says:

0 dagen, 2 uren, 10 minuten, en 20 seconden tot Halloweenavond!!

(shouldn't need translation)

Hyde will be allowed to go out tonight and scare some kiddies. First say duck, then throw cube/minx, if kid is still alive: give candy and dog biscuit, then let dog free to get the dog biscuit ;

(don't worry, the cube/minx are made out of foam)


----------



## Neroflux (Oct 31, 2008)

Hyde will be allowed to go out tonight and scare some kiddies. First say duck, then throw candy/dog biscuit, if kid is still alive: give cube and minx, then let dog free to get the dog biscuit ;

(don't worry, the cube/minx are made v cubes and meffertminx)


----------



## Hadley4000 (Oct 31, 2008)

Someone I know is making a fully functional cube costume.


----------



## cookingfat (Oct 31, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> Someone I know is making a fully functional cube costume.



I would like to see him do an M2


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 31, 2008)

cookingfat said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > Someone I know is making a fully functional cube costume.
> ...


haha yeah, flip him upsidedown


----------



## Boopyman (Oct 31, 2008)

Get your costumes on!


----------



## CAT13 (Oct 31, 2008)

I was going to make a "rubik's cube solves a rubik's cube" video, but I can't wrap my arms all the way around to do a 2 hand solve  I would do a OH solve, but it is hard to see the cube unless I hold it up in the air which looks stupid


----------



## Kit Clement (Oct 31, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> Someone I know is making a fully functional cube costume.



Sounds like a giant void cube.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 31, 2008)

Max (my dog) enjoyed the biscuits and the attention
Hyde got to scream and blow of some steam
No foam cubes, V-Cubes, MeffertMinxes or kiddies were hurt

And I got a treat because a parcel from dealextreme got delivered (3x3x3 extended in 1 direction to a 3x3x4, 3x3x3 extended in 2 directions to a 3x3x5, 3x3x3 extended in 6 directions to a... 5x5x5 centers? and a piece of crap ball that I haven't been able to turn even a single 1/12th turn)

(and please, make that M2 video)


----------



## toast (Nov 1, 2008)

So, I made my Rubik's cube costume last night in 5 hours. It's pretty fragile but I brought it to school anyway. Sadly, I found out that I was the biggest nerd there(;D). I found out that high school is not a friendly place. My cube got hit 3-4 times, hard(I didn't fall ). So many people were ripping off my "stickers". And there were really stupid boys who kept saying "Y WONT U TERN??!?" shaking me and my costume rapidly. I had to take my costume off every class because I couldn't sit down in it(my butt was inside my costume). I didn't even dare bringing out my cube to do some OH solves, in the fear that some mean upperclassmen would come over and smash it ):. All in all, it was a pain, and I got picked on so much, but i would do it again. At the end of the school day, the blue had all "stickers" intact. The red had 2. The orange had 1. The yellow had 3. The white had 7. I fixed up the stickers to go trick-or-treating tonight. Haha, it's so hard being a freshie in high school. It was also pretty cool because there was another person dressed up as a Rubik's cube. We talked for a while, she doesn't get beat up because she's a girl and a senior. She doesn't know how to solve one but what are the odds of having the SAME, HOMEMADE costume? 

I got a lot of compliment from lots of girls, saying that the cube was cute, saying that I was cute. Lots of nice people actually talked to me too. There were also these three senior girls that were dressed up as nerds and took pictures with the cube and me ;D. I also got comments from people who knew me last year saying, ADDICTTTTTTTTTTTTTT, KEVIN, ADDICT!. 

It was a fun day. Maybe Ill put up some before/after pictures soon, haha.


----------



## MistArts (Nov 1, 2008)

kippy33 said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > Someone I know is making a fully functional cube costume.
> ...



Cut a hole in yourself? XD?


----------



## Unknown.soul (Nov 1, 2008)

> I got a lot of compliment from lots of girls, saying that the cube was cute, saying that I was cute


Did you use any of the pickup lines?


----------



## Jhong253 (Nov 1, 2008)

toast said:


> So, I made my Rubik's cube costume last night in 5 hours. It's pretty fragile but I brought it to school anyway. Sadly, I found out that I was the biggest nerd there(;D). I found out that high school is not a friendly place. My cube got hit 3-4 times, hard(I didn't fall ). So many people were ripping off my "stickers". And there were really stupid boys who kept saying "Y WONT U TERN??!?" shaking me and my costume rapidly. I had to take my costume off every class because I couldn't sit down in it(my butt was inside my costume). I didn't even dare bringing out my cube to do some OH solves, in the fear that some mean upperclassmen would come over and smash it ):. All in all, it was a pain, and I got picked on so much, but i would do it again. At the end of the school day, the blue had all "stickers" intact. The red had 2. The orange had 1. The yellow had 3. The white had 7. I fixed up the stickers to go trick-or-treating tonight. Haha, it's so hard being a freshie in high school. It was also pretty cool because there was another person dressed up as a Rubik's cube. We talked for a while, she doesn't get beat up because she's a girl and a senior. She doesn't know how to solve one but what are the odds of having the SAME, HOMEMADE costume?
> 
> I got a lot of compliment from lots of girls, saying that the cube was cute, saying that I was cute. Lots of nice people actually talked to me too. There were also these three senior girls that were dressed up as nerds and took pictures with the cube and me ;D. I also got comments from people who knew me last year saying, ADDICTTTTTTTTTTTTTT, KEVIN, ADDICT!.
> 
> It was a fun day. Maybe Ill put up some before/after pictures soon, haha.



Haha... I remember two years ago in my freshman year I tried that kinda stunt and upperclassmen got pissed at me. But now that I'm a junior and cuz I'm kinda known as the "cube master" of the school , no one even dares to try anything like that.


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 1, 2008)

toast said:


> So, I made my Rubik's cube costume last night in 5 hours. It's pretty fragile but I brought it to school anyway. Sadly, I found out that I was the biggest nerd there(;D). I found out that high school is not a friendly place. My cube got hit 3-4 times, hard(I didn't fall ). So many people were ripping off my "stickers". And there were really stupid boys who kept saying "Y WONT U TERN??!?" shaking me and my costume rapidly. I had to take my costume off every class because I couldn't sit down in it(my butt was inside my costume). I didn't even dare bringing out my cube to do some OH solves, in the fear that some mean upperclassmen would come over and smash it ):. All in all, it was a pain, and I got picked on so much, but i would do it again. At the end of the school day, the blue had all "stickers" intact. The red had 2. The orange had 1. The yellow had 3. The white had 7. I fixed up the stickers to go trick-or-treating tonight. Haha, it's so hard being a freshie in high school. It was also pretty cool because there was another person dressed up as a Rubik's cube. We talked for a while, she doesn't get beat up because she's a girl and a senior. She doesn't know how to solve one but what are the odds of having the SAME, HOMEMADE costume?
> 
> I got a lot of compliment from lots of girls, saying that the cube was cute, saying that I was cute. Lots of nice people actually talked to me too. There were also these three senior girls that were dressed up as nerds and took pictures with the cube and me ;D. I also got comments from people who knew me last year saying, ADDICTTTTTTTTTTTTTT, KEVIN, ADDICT!.
> 
> It was a fun day. Maybe Ill put up some before/after pictures soon, haha.



First I felt sorry for you, but later I realised you are going to have a lot of fun in the future


----------

